# غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم



## BITAR (17 فبراير 2008)

*غرائب و طرائف النساء حول العالم*
*غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*​ 
*1 - الزواج عند الصينيين :*​*

من غرائب عادات الزواج عند الصينيين فى بعض المناطق أن يتم عقد الخطبة بدون أن يرى العروسان بعضهما .. فإذا تم الإتفاق يقوم أهل العروسة بتزيينها ثم يضعونها فى محفة خاصة ويغلق عليها الباب ثم يحملونها إلى خارج البلدة ومعها بعض أهلها ، الذين يقابلون الزوج هناك ويعطونه المفتاح فيقوم بفتح المحفة ويراها فإذا أعجبته أخذها إلى منزله وإلا ردها إلى قومها .​ 
2 - الخطوبة فى التبت :​ 
مقاطعة التبت لها طقوس غريبة فى الزواج والخطبة فعن إختيار الزوج للزوجة .. يقوم بعض أقارب العروس بوضعها أعلى شجرة ويقيمون جميعاً تحت الشجرة مسلحين بالعصى فإذا رغب أحد الأشخاص فى إختيار هذه الفتاه عليه أن يحاول الوصول إليها والأهل يحاولون ان يمنعونه بضربه بالعصى فإذا صعد الشجرة وأمسك يديها عليه أن يحملها ويفر بها وهم يضربونه حتى يغادر المكان ويكون بذلك قد ظفر بالفتاة وحاز على ثقة أهلها .​ 

3 - وقبيلة ( تودا ) فى جنوب الهند ​​​*
*لها طقوس غريبة فى الزواج أثناء الإحتفال بالعرس ينبغى على العروس الزحف على يديها وركبتها حتى تصل إلى العريس ولا ينتهى هذا الزحف إلا عندما يبارك العريس عروسه بأن يضع قدمه على رأسها .*​*

4 - الزواج فى غينيا الجديدة :​ 
من عادات الزواج هناك أن تسبح الفتاة فى بركة ماء وهى عارية تماماً فإذا قدم إليها أحد الحاضرين قطع ثياب تكون قد اعجبته وارتضاها زوجة له وعندما تتناول القطعة تصبح على الفور زوجته .​ 
5- جنوب الهند أم العجائب :​ 
فى مدينة بوندا يورجاس تختبر العروس عريسها بوضعه فى إمتحان قاس وصعب فهى تصحبه إلى الغابة وتشعل النار وتكوى ظهره العارى ، فإذا تأوه أو تألم من الكى ترفضه ولا تقبله عريساً لها وعدا ذلك تفضحه أمام بنات القبيلة ، وإذا كان العكس تعتبره الحبيب المفضل والجدير بالحب والزواج .​ 
6- أندونيسيا :​ 
يحظر على العروس فى أندونيسيا أن تطأ بأرجلها الأرض يوم زفافها خاصة عندما تنتقل من بيت أهلها إلى بيت زوجها لذا يُجبر والدها على حملها من بيته إلى بيت عريسها على كتفيه مهما طال الطريق .​ 
7 - الملايو :​ 
من عادة الزواج فى ملايو أن الرجل إذا أحب فتاة فإنه يأتى ويمكث وينام فى بيت الحبيبة بعد موافقتها ويبقى ويعيش معها مدة عامين دون أن يمسها فإذا راقت له خلال هذه الفترة التجريبية عندها توافق عليه وتتزوجه .. أما إذا كان مخلاً بالأدب وصاحب أخلاق سيئة فإنها تطرده على الفور . ​ 
8 - جزيرة جرين لاند :​ 
فى الأقاليم الريفية منها يذهب العريس ليلة الزفاف إلى منزل عروسه ويجرها من شعرها إلى أن يوصلها إلى مكان الإحتفال .​ 
9 - الباسفيك :​ 
من عادات اهالى جزيرة هاوان أن يقدموا صداق المرأة الجميلة بعدد كبير من الفئران وتقل هذه الكمية حسب جمال العروسة .​ 
10 - المهر العجيب فى جاوة :​ 
أغرب وأعجب مهر فى العالم هو الذى يطلب من الأشخاص الراغبين فى الزواج فى جزيرة جاوة الغربية أن يقدم كل زوجين 25 ذنب فأر لإستصدار رخصة الزواج كما يطلب إلى الأشخاص الذين يطلبون تحقيق الشخصية أن يقدموا 5 أذناب .
حاكم جاوة فرض هذه الرسوم الغريبة فى سبيل القضاء على الفئران التى أصبحت خطراً يهدد محصول الأرز ..​ 
11 - الزفاف فى بورما :​ 
من طقوس الإحتفال بزفاف الفتيات فى بورما أن يأتى رجل عجوز ويطرح العروس أرضاً ويقوم بثقب أذنيها فإذا تألمت وتوجعت وصرخت لا تقدم لها المساعدة حتى تنزف أذنيها دماً .. يتم كل هذا على إيقاع الفرقة الموسيقية التى تنهمك فى العزف كلما توجعت الفتاة أكثر .​ 
12 - قبيلة جوبيس الأفريقية :​ 
تُجبر العروس فى قبيلة جوبيس الأفريقية على ثقب لسانها ليلة الزفاف حتى لا تكون ثرثارة ويمل منها زوجها .. بعد ثقب اللسان يتم وضع خاتم الخطبة فيه يتدلى منه خيطاً طويلاً يمسك الزوج بطرفه فإذا ما ثرثرت الزوجة وأزعجت زوجها يكفيه بشّدة واحدة من هذا الخيط أن يضع حداً لثرثرتها وكثرة كلامها .​ 
13- جزيرة تاهيتى :​ 
تضع المرأة فى جزيرة تاهيتى وردة خلف الاذن اليسرى إذا كانت تبحث عن حبيب ... وتضع الزهرة خلف الأذن اليمنى إذا وجدته .​ 
14 - جزيرة جاوة : ​ 
تصبغ العروس أسنانها باللون الأسود وتغسل قدمى زوجها أثناء حفلات الزواج كدليل على إستعدادها لخدمته طيلة حياتها .​ 
15 - جنوب المحيط الهادى :​ 
أبسط طقوس الزواج وأقلها تعقيداً هى تلك التى تمارسها قبيلة نيجريتو فى جنوب المحيط الهادى ففى تلك الجزيرة يذهب الخطيبان إلى عمدة القرية فيمسك برأسيهما ويدقهما ببعض وبهذا يتم الزواج .​*​​​


----------



## cobcob (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*

*لا لا لا لا
ماتفقناش على كده
خلاص يا سيدى مش عاوزين
الواحد عاوز يدخل دنيا مش آخره*​


----------



## فادية (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*

ولسه  فيه ناس  في  الاماكن  دي  بتتجوز  
دا  ايه  الذل  دا كله  
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي  يا  بيتر  تسلم  ايديك​


----------



## BITAR (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



cobcob قال:


> *لا لا لا لا*
> 
> *ماتفقناش على كده*
> *خلاص يا سيدى مش عاوزين*
> ...


*لا لا لا*
* يا*
* cobcob*
*خليكى فى جنوب الهند*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



فادية قال:


> ولسه فيه ناس في الاماكن دي بتتجوز
> 
> دا ايه الذل دا كله
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طبعا لسه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*د *
*جوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز*
*مش*
*هزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



> - أندونيسيا :
> 
> 
> يحظر على العروس فى أندونيسيا أن تطأ بأرجلها الأرض يوم زفافها خاصة عندما تنتقل من بيت أهلها إلى بيت زوجها لذا يُجبر والدها على حملها من بيته إلى بيت عريسها على كتفيه مهما طال الطريق .



عن الواحد ما اتجوز يا راجل


----------



## BITAR (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



احلى ديانة قال:


> عن الواحد ما اتجوز يا راجل


*امال*
* ايه*
* انت عايز تشيل*
* على باب الشقه*
* بس*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



> * - جنوب المحيط الهادى :**أبسط طقوس الزواج وأقلها تعقيداً هى تلك التى تمارسها قبيلة نيجريتو فى جنوب المحيط الهادى ففى تلك الجزيرة يذهب الخطيبان إلى عمدة القرية فيمسك برأسيهما ويدقهما ببعض وبهذا يتم الزواج .*​


لا دى بسييييييطه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بلا جواز بلا هم
تحيا العزوووووووبيه :t33:


----------



## كوك (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## فيفيان فايز (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*

الموضوع أعجبنى بشده لانى اول مره اشوف المعلومات دى 
بجد رائع ربنا يبارككم:kap:


----------



## vetaa (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*

نشكر ربنا اننا فى مصر
اية الجواز دة
خلاص الواحد مقتنع باللى هو فية

ما احلى عيشة العزوبية
كدة تمااااااااااااااااااام:t33:


----------



## شنودة بستان (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*

:banned::banned:
ايه ده جواز ولا اعدام ده حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام كده والله ​


----------



## BITAR (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



twety قال:


> لا دى بسييييييطه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بلا جواز بلا هم
> تحيا العزوووووووبيه :t33:


*الدق من الدماغ للدماغ مش مشكله*
*المشكة *
*فى*
*الدق على*
* الدمااااااااااااااغ*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



كوك قال:


> ههههههههههههههه


*شكرا يا كوك*​


----------



## BITAR (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> الموضوع أعجبنى بشده لانى اول مره اشوف المعلومات دى
> بجد رائع ربنا يبارككم:kap:


*شكرا على المجامله يا فيفيان فايز*​


----------



## BITAR (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



vetaa قال:


> نشكر ربنا اننا فى مصر
> اية الجواز دة
> خلاص الواحد مقتنع باللى هو فية
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*فعلا نشكر ربنا يا*vetaa
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



شنودة بستان قال:


> :banned::banned:
> 
> ايه ده جواز ولا اعدام ده حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام كده والله​


*لا يا شنوده *
*ده *
*جواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز*
*انما احنا متعودين على الدلع*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ماركته السكوت علامه الرضا*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*الجوازه دى لازم تتم*​


----------



## thelast (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*

ماله الجواز فى بلدنا زى الفل والمطلوب مش كتير بس شبكه وشقه بكماليتها وعربيه حاجات بسيطه جدا وخاصتا انى مافيش اساسا شغل فى ابسط من كده


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



thelast قال:


> ماله الجواز فى بلدنا زى الفل والمطلوب مش كتير بس شبكه وشقه بكماليتها وعربيه حاجات بسيطه جدا وخاصتا انى مافيش اساسا شغل فى ابسط من كده


*طبعا فل الفل*
*طيب فين الشقه*
*طيب الذهب بكام*
*طيب.....*
*طيب....*
*صدقنى انت طيب*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*

الله على كوازة زي كواز القبائل

دا ايه ده دا

 هو في واحد عاوز ينتحر كدا? 
دول اكيد ​...............?:a82::a82::a82:


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



amjad-ri قال:


> الله على كوازة زي كواز القبائل​
> 
> دا ايه ده دا​
> هو في واحد عاوز ينتحر كدا?
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه*
*فى مثل بيقول*
*الغاوى ينقط*
*هههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## cuteledia (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*

ههههههههههههههههه الموضوع حلو اوي يا بيتر
يسوع معاك ويباركك


----------



## BITAR (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



cuteledia قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه الموضوع حلو اوي يا بيتر
> يسوع معاك ويباركك


*شكرا يا cuteledia*​


----------



## sameh7610 (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*

*موضوع رائع
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## BITAR (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع رائع​*
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك*​


*شكرا ياsameh7610*
*على المجاملة*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة يا بيتر باشا

شكرا ليك ​


----------



## BITAR (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> حلوة يا بيتر باشا​
> 
> شكرا ليك ​


*شكرا يا R0O0O0KY *
*ايه موضوع الصورة دى*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا بيتر
شكرا ليك بس انا عندي سؤال هو لسة في ناس بتتجوز بعد ده كله في الاماكن دي


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*

هههههههههههههه  هى نظريه وكل واحد ونظررياته بصراحة


----------



## BITAR (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



MarMar2004 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا بيتر
> شكرا ليك بس انا عندي سؤال هو لسة في ناس بتتجوز بعد ده كله في الاماكن دي


*تصور*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*فى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: غرائب وعادات الزواج عند نساء العالم*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> هههههههههههههه هى نظريه وكل واحد ونظررياته بصراحة


*وبالصراحه نظريتك انت ايه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------

